# shark fishing in myrtle beach



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone has some rules and regulations for fishing shark from the piers in mb. I want to just catch and release but I don't want to break any rules. I thought I read somewhere that you can't target sharks specifically.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

No. You don't shark fish in Horry County at all unless you like paying fines or jail time.
Shark fishing on a pier is asking for trouble, all you will do is tangle the locals and piss them off.

Shark fishing is legal the next county down


----------



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

The last time I was there 2 years ago people were pulling them up left and right. But that was also my first time there so I was an amateur. That's why I ask.
Some of them were locals as well.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

If you hook into a baby shark you can pull it up and throw it back. If you hook into a big one you have to cut the line.


----------



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

That's the answer I was looking for. Thanks Elgreco. I just hope something along the lines of 3 fee tis still consider a baby hehe


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

If you are intentionally targeting sharks they will kick you off the pier and/or fine you.


----------



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

Is there really a way to target them specifically though? I mean if you're chumming you probably are but if you use cut bait there's other fish likely to bite.Some preferring cut bait or live.


----------



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

In any case, I guess I also would like to know if there's good eating fish there around this time. All I've got this year is a ton of white perch and 1 croaker lol


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

There's an easy way to target them. Use a wire/heavy mono leader and throw out a live fish. Depends what time you are here for what fish to catch.


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

Elgreco said:


> There's an easy way to target them. Use a wire/heavy mono leader and throw out a live fish.
> 
> Wouldn't that be king fishing ?


----------



## Mike00027 (Apr 26, 2014)

Up here in Maryland/Virginia we target stripped bass. Doesn't always happens so we go for croaker,spot and white perch.
I have heavy braid on my rod. 40 lb.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

joek said:


> Elgreco said:
> 
> 
> > There's an easy way to target them. Use a wire/heavy mono leader and throw out a live fish.
> ...


King fishing from a pier is done with a pin rig/King rig. Shark fishing mostly with a bottom rig. Sharks will occasionally hit a pin rig though. So will tarpon, blues, Spanish and maybe cobia.


----------

